# Deposit to Temporarily Import a Vehicle



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

The deposit was introduced in June/11, with deposits linked to the age of the vehicle.
Have the requirements changed in the 3 years since the introduction of the deposit regulations?
Is it still: -- $400 USD for year 2007 and newer vehicles
-- $300 USD for years 2001 - 2006
-- $200 USD for vehicles year 2000 and older

Seems like the numbers should change every year, no? Or would that make too much sense?
Hoping my '03 Chev will now get in for $200.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

https://www.banjercito.com.mx/regis...o;jsessionid=88877F742D6C8F8161272347C50E8750

Same price as you have posted. $300.00 US for a 2003 vehicle


----------

